# N scale autoracks (kind of a rant)



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I've always been fascinated with autoracks. Probably my interest in cars themselves that drive it. Since starting into trains I've been wanting a long consist of autoracks. HO was a challenge because they need a large radius and I only have one lip they will fit on. So after building one I set it aside. Trying to get back into it I couldn't find anymore inexpensive kits (for that one for $15ish I think) 

Now that we are into n scale and I have a large layout for them id like to try again. I thought I have a deal on a handful but that seems to be falling through. Most are just too expensive. So I thought maybe I would build some, but there doesn't seem to be any kits that I can find for Nscale either.

So why are RTR autoracks so expensive ($60-$100!) And why are kits non existent? I don't see a lot of guys running autorack consists, so demand can't be that high, and I'm not convinced they are really more expensive to make than anything else. Most anything ends you can find low end examples fairly cheap all the way up to rivet counter stuff. Autoracks come in one flavor... expensive! What gives???

--- rant over---i feel better now









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Just an observation: high demand can drive prices higher as sellers take advantage of market conditions, but in our hobby, LOW demand is more often a cost driver. The production run of a car has to be sold for enough money to cover the cost of manufacturing it, and then some (if a company doesn't make a profit, it won't stay in business long). The manufacturing cost has 3 components: material, labor to manufacture and paint, and amortized development cost. The first two are self explanatory, and on a per-car basis, are actually pretty small. With modern tooling, a through-put of a few dozen cars per hour isn't unreasonable. If each of those Southeast Asian workers is being paid $24 an hour, a rate of 24 cars per hour means the labor component of each car is $1. Obviously, more details and more complicated paint takes more labor, but thanks to Adam Smith, that cost is still pretty low. Likewise, material cost is only a few dollars per car.

The trouble is the development cost. Researching a new model, and designing the specs take many, many labor hours, largely from highly skilled laborers. Cutting the tooling and perfecting it is a a tedious process that involves complex multi-axis cutting tools and much rework... Not cheap. Tens of thousands of dollars, for sure. Lets say, for argument sake, it's total cost is $50K, and the total production run is 5000 units. Each car would carry $10 of the amortized development cost. Far more than the material and labor costs of actual production. And what if their projected sales are only 500 units? Now you have to amortize $100 of development cost per car. And that's just to break even. More units produced (and hopefully sold) means lower per-unit cost. Unsold inventory represents a complete loss to the company, which is why we're seeing fewer numbers at higher prices: no one (manufacturers, wholesalers, or retailers) wants to carry a lot of inventory that won't sell.

That's why products that are announced often get cancelled rather than produced: because the manufacturer's forecast of projected sales means that the unit price of the car would be too high.


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

Kato has some less expensive (about 90 bucks for a 4-pack) autoracks, but they ae either Amtrak or Canadian branding.



N-Scale Aluminum Autoracks: Precision Railroad Models


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I saw those, and I may go that route. I really like ones such as my picture better. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> I saw those, and I may go that route. I really like ones such as my picture better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


vette_kid;

CTValley has answered your cost & availability questions well. The problems of the broad curves needed for long cars, and the light weight of cars, are just as true in N-scale, as in HO-scale, though.
If you can, I would suggest something in the 16"-19" radius neighborhood for curves that these huge cars can navigate well, and adding as much weight as you can at the bottom center of the car.

One thing that might help with both the cost, and availability, of the type of cars you prefer, and help them stay on the track, would be scratchbuilding them with a bottom made from thick brass strip stock. This is offered by K&S brass, and available through Amazon, or your local hobby shop.
I have done this with several types of cars, and it works quite well. I've also found that plastic models of auto racks do not stay on the track well at all. They tend to derail, or fall right over onto their sides, with the greatest of ease for the cars, and a maximum of frustration for the operator! 

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

The HO unit that I built track fairly well on the r22 loop. It is well weighted. But even that r22 is less than what I believe is Mon recommended operating radius per NMRA (2×equipment length. 89x2=178', scaled that's about a 24.5" radius. 

For N scale that boils down to 13.35" at 2x equipment length or 20" for best visual. I have mixed radius curves, 13.75" curves with a 15" section at the apex using unitrack. 

So I think I should be able to run them ok, although the overhang may be a bit much for some peoples tastes, it's just at the turnaround at one end. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Well thanks to this forum and a few finds elsewhere I have a good start on an autorack collection (and a few piggybacks). And hopefully a source for more when the budget rebounds! Thanks everyone!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------

